# iContainer



## Christophe31 (27 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai récupéré un iContainer sur GuiPulp.com et je voudrais pouvoir utiliser les 3 icones qui sont à l'intérieur, comment faire ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2008)

Le iContainer est un format propre aux applications de l'éditeur Panic. Tu peux utiliser Candybar 3 ou Pixadex 2.
Pour information, Pixadex 2 était le iphoto des icônes et Candybar 2 se limitait a customiser les icônes du système. Depuis le passage à Candybar 3, les 2 logiciels ont fusionné.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Juin 2008)

Merci bcp Thum


----------



## OuiOui (28 Juin 2008)

Il y a également "LiteIcon" qui prend en charge le format iContainer en plus il est gratuit =)


----------

